# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Целебные свойства растительных масел

## Irina

*Когда звучит словосочетание «растительное масло», мы думаем только об одном виде — подсолнечном. В крайнем случае — об оливковом. На самом деле масло делают из гораздо большего количества растений. Оно может быть соевым, кунжутным, тыквенным, рапсовым… Все они очень полезны. А главное — их можно есть во время диеты, чтобы приятно разнообразить свой рацион без ущерба для здоровья.*

*Тыквенное масло*

Настоящее сокровище: в средневековой Европе 200 граммов тыквенного масла стоили столько же, сколько и довольно увесистое золотое кольцо. Современные диетологи тоже без ума от тыквенного масла: оно прекрасно заменяет белки животного происхождения благодаря богатому составу, куда входят ненасыщенные кислоты и витамины группы В. Лучшее в мире тыквенное масло производят в австрийской провинции Штирия, где растет особый, масляный сорт тыквы. И только это тыквенное масло переносит тепловую обработку — его добавляют в кексы и рагу. Масло других производителей нагревать не рекомендуется. Хранится тыквенное масло не больше года, и чтобы оно не теряло свои свойства, его разливают в бутылки исключительно темного стекла. Чтобы проверить качество тыквенного масла, нужно капнуть его на салатный лист — качественный продукт будет держать форму, не растекаясь. Лучшее применение для тыквенного масла — салатные заправки и соусы: достаточно сбрызнуть готовый продукт несколькими каплями, чтобы придать ему новый вкус.

*Соевое масло*

Если тыквенное масло — самое дорогое в мире, то соевое может похвастаться очень долгой историей. Его прославляли древнекитайские медики: за несколько тысячелетий до нашей эры соевое масло выполняло роль мощнейшего усилителя потенции. И действительно, соевое масло содержит рекордное количество токоферола, который отвечает за образование семени у мужчин, и помогает нормальному течению беременности и развитию плода у женщин. Еще соевое масло укрепляет иммунитет и уменьшает количество холестерина в крови, его активно используют в косметологии для работы с проблемной и увядающей кожей. К тому же оно весьма универсально в кулинарном плане, разве что не выдерживает долгого контакта с воздухом и быстро портится. На нем можно жарить — соевое масло придает приятный золотистый оттенок овощам и рыбе. Лучше использовать рафинированное соевое масло — и добавлять его в салат в пропорции 1: 5−10 к обычному подсолнечному маслу.

*Рапсовое масло*

До середины прошлого века его использовали исключительно в технических целях, да и сейчас рапс ассоциируется скорее с дешевым биотопливом, нежели с чем-то, годным в пищу. Тем не менее, после того как люди научились очищать рапсовое масло от ядовитой эруковой кислоты, оно прочно вошло в рацион северных народов, например — канадцев. По составу и полезности, а также вкусовым — довольно нейтральным — качествам, оно схоже с оливковым. Одной столовой ложки рапсового масла достаточно, чтобы удовлетворить на треть суточную потребность взрослого человека в витамине Е. Лучший способ применения рапсового масла — в смеси с лимонным соком. Таким дрессингом завершают знаменитый «Критский салат» из свежих помидоров, огурцов и сладкого перца. На его основе можно готовить майонез, и использовать в смеси с другими маслами.

*Ореховое масло*

Ибн Сина, знаменитый врачеватель, советовал пить масло грецких орехов купцу, желавшему поумнеть. Добавилось ли разума купцу, точно не известно, зато точно известно, что ореховое масло пили даже жрецы-зороастрийцы — чтобы поддерживать мудрость на должном уровне. Но настоящее признание ореховое масло получило совсем недавно, после того, как ученые опубликовали данные, подтверждающее, что этот продукт помогает справляться с лишним весом без ущерба для здоровья. Кроме того, оно очень полезно для кожи. В кулинарии ореховое масло тоже очень популярно. Как и любое другое экзотическое масло, оно не переносит нагрева и используется только в холодных блюдах. Поскольку у орехового масла очень сильный вкус и аромат, его рекомендуют использовать в смеси с менее активными маслами — оливковым или рафинированным подсолнечным.

*Льняное масло*

Это масло оставляет далеко позади рыбий жир — в нем намного больше полиненасыщенных жирных кислот омега-3 и омега-6. И это не считая витаминов! Льняное масло — наша этнически-историческая гордость: наши предки заправляли им каши и считали его главным источником своей жизненной силы. И недаром: этот продукт снижает холестерин, заживляет язвы и делает волосы шелковистыми блестящими. Оно не переносит повышения температуры — мгновенно начинает горчить. Но в смеси со сметаной или в салатах с орешками способно творить чудеса. Им можно заправлять картофель вместо сливочного масла — вкус необычный, и правилам поста не перечит.

*Кунжутное масло*

В косметологи это масло — синоним очищающего средства. Врачи назначают кунжутное масло диабетикам и сердечникам. А повара не мыслят без него многие блюда азиатской кухни. Главный спутник кунжутного масла — имбирь, в пропорции 2: 1, эти два продукта составляют идеальную заправку для салатов, способную конкурировать с соевым соусом по вкусу. Еще кунжутным маслом рекомендуют сбрызгивать блюда в конце обжарки — они обретут пикантный привкус, но масло не успеет перегреться, а, значит, не будет горчить.

*Виноградное масло*

Любимое средство кулинаров и косметологов — побочный продукт виноделия. Масло из виноградных косточек извлекают двумя способами. Химический делает масло дешевле, но и витаминов в нем остается меньше. Масло из пресса — биологически активно, успешно борется и с целлюлитом, и с плохим аппетитом, и с возрастными изменениями. Его можно применять наружно — втирая в волосы и кожу, и используя как основу для массажа. Внутрь его хорошо применять в составе салатов, маринадов, майонеза. А еще виноградное масло идеально для жарки: нагреваясь до 230 градусов, рекордной для масла температуры, оно не меняет ни цвета, ни запаха и не начинает чадить. А значит и не образовывает вредных канцерогенов.

*Горчичное масло*

По-прежнему экзотика для нас, горчичное масло, вопреки расхожему мнению, вовсе не горькое и не острое. Диетологи-натуропаты считают его готовым лекарством и универсальным витаминным комплексом. А по своим гастрономическим качествам оно намного превосходит популярное у нас подсолнечное масло: специфический аромат и пикантный вкус горчичного масла подчеркивает и как бы «выпячивает» натуральный вкус овощей в салате, и к тому же дольше сохраняет их свежесть. Горчичное масло можно также использовать в выпечке — особенно выгодно его применять для домашнего хлеба из муки грубого помола. Во-первых, такой хлеб вкуснее, во-вторых, он дольше будет оставаться свежим.

----------


## Sanych

Я знаю что ростительное масло не содержит жира животного. А вместе с ним и вредного холестерина.

----------

